# A question..



## PIPER D (23 Feb 2012)

Good morning,

I am a serving member in the combat arms and I am thinking of O.T'ing to MP. I am a Cpl. with just under three years but have a charge on my record. The charge is 'disobeying a lawful order'. 

Do you think the nature of the charge would be a problem with the O.T?

Thank you very much.


----------



## MPwannabe (23 Feb 2012)

You'll have to elaborate on that charge more. I can't say whether or not it would stop you from the OT, but it might hurt your chances. It all depends on what happened and how how it was handled.


----------



## Precept (23 Feb 2012)

Well, I'll say this. I wouldn't want to be in your position. That kind of charge doesn't look good on an MP applicant, especially with the trade full.


----------



## Canadian3MP (7 Mar 2012)

You have to either have a diploma in law/Security or a tour to be able to OT. There are tons of Reserve MPs looking to go into the Reg Force. Times to get into the MP trade are tough right now. Charges will not help your case. But all you can do is try.


----------



## derf39 (7 Mar 2012)

Trying is certainly worth it.  If you do get selected, the next process would be the MPAC, where your charge may come up.  All I could stress at that point would be "honesty".


----------



## garb811 (7 Mar 2012)

Canadian3MP said:
			
		

> You have to either have a diploma in law/Security or a tour to be able to OT. There are tons of Reserve MPs looking to go into the Reg Force. Times to get into the MP trade are tough right now. Charges will not help your case. But all you can do is try.


He's talking about a OT and you're talking about a CT, apples and oranges.



			
				Tatersalad said:
			
		

> Trying is certainly worth it.  If you do get selected, the next process would be the MPAC, where your charge may come up.  All I could stress at that point would be "honesty".


The charge would be disclosed in the first stages of the process, the Conduct Sheet, or certification one doesn't exist, is required in the package.


----------

